# Do you like crazy & weird stuff on 'tinternet



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Do you ever wonder at the way folks post stuff about themselves on the internet... and those Youtube video's ... I must admit to wasting quite some time there.

If you follow this link and watch the video clip , you may find it funny...you may find it sad, but somewhere in between I think a youtube star is born,.... a completely bonkers star ...but that's the fun of it

Youtube Link to BOXXY<<<  enjoy or otherwise.... :roll:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

:? :? 8O 8O 
Or otherwise

Loddy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Enjoyed, thanks Mike


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Wrong link, Mike

OR

I worry about you ....

Mind you, it sort of reminded me of some posting styles on MHF. After you feel your life slipping away you wonder if there ever will be a point .....

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Otherwise    

Where do out lovely ladies get all the worms from, it's like a machine gun, relentless in the pursuit of ears to fill with their never ending drivel.

Don't they realise men run on facts, we don't need colours of stuff, we don't need anything but the minutest details, 20 words max, that's all we can deal with at any one time.

Come on PC brigade, do your worst, I know at least one "person" who won't be able to resist coming back.


----------

